# Digitech GSP1101 vs Line6 POD HD Pro Rack



## WarMachine (Apr 30, 2012)

What do you guys think? I know it ultimately comes down to personal preference in the end, but just the general differences, beef's, etc between the two. Im starting to regret sending back my GSP 1101, but money was tight so i needed the cash quick and im considering grabbing another but i'd really like to try the Line 6 this time round (just not crazy about the price tag if i dont like it lol) Currently im playing on a Rocktron Chameleon 2000 and i LOVE "my" tone that i get out of it, but i know that either one would be an improvement over it since it's dated i just need some help on choosing. I would be running this through the efx return of a 5150 through a 4X12 if that helps with the opinions. \m/ thanks dudes!


----------



## Blazerok (Apr 30, 2012)

Well, the hd line is great. It's been over a year since i boght my HD500, and it's probably the piece of guitar gear that i used the most throughout the year. A lot of people get good tones from them and I a fairly satisfied with the recording I made using mine. Through an amp it also sounds great (in the loop of course).

As you can tell i'm heavily biased, but i'm just giving my 2 cents here.


----------



## MetalDaze (Apr 30, 2012)

I have a GSP1101 and I like it. If you apply the updates from www.mustbebeta.com, it adds more amp/effects models and other features over the stock firmware.

However, it's basically an end of life unit. Digitech isn't releasing any more updates for it. So if you are happy with what it does today, then it's a great bang for your buck unit.

I can't speak for the HD Pro, since I've never used one. If I was buying something new, I'd probably give it a shot since it's still relatively new and I bet Line6 will continue to update it.


----------



## Imbrium998 (Apr 30, 2012)

I bought a POD HD Pro a few weeks after it came out. I put it in front of the clean channel of an old Seymour Duncan Convertable 100 (EL34 based combo) Disabled the built in speaker and ran a Mesa Roadking 2x12 cab off it. Pumping this through the clean channel of the amp and getting really creative with extra boost inside the modeling, I got some really awesome high gain sounds. I got in the neighborhood of a VH4 sound (or at least what I thought was one at the time)
The trick is that you need to wave off the speaker sims stuff and play around with it. Set the tone on your existing amp flat. If you do go with this and you need some help being creative, send me a PM


----------



## WarMachine (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys  @ MetalDaze i hear ya dude, that's the only downside i saw to grabbing the GSP again but in the same breath i have NEVER had an update for my Chameleon 2000  but back to the point, yeah that's kinda where im at dude, i really am thinking about just taking the plunge and rolling with the line6. I always get my gear through Zzounds payment plans and they are awesome about return policies (thats how i sent my GSP back) so if all else fails, i know i liked the GSP. if i dont dig the Line6, it can go back and i can grab the digitech. @ Imbrium998 i always stray away from the cab and mic sims dude (unless im recording bass through my guitar amp), i've got a Bugera cab that i took the crap stock speakers out and threw in some Red Coat Governors (my new all time FAV speaker!!!) so im definitely running all my sound through that. Im still not 100% sold on just running everything direct just yet, still not natural enough for me, plus it looks alot cooler to me to see a head, 4x12 and rack case on stage than it is me just holding a guitar! Thank again dudes, i appreciate the input


----------



## op1e (Apr 30, 2012)

Digitech need to come out with a new and better unit, maybe with tubes, so I can carry over my damn $300 proprietary controller. They've been riding out this damn thing for 5 years now.


----------



## Shask (Apr 30, 2012)

I have a HD500. but I still kind of want a GSP1101. I haven't got to try one, but I like the RP1000, and the GSP is only supposed to be better...


----------



## Augminished (Apr 30, 2012)

I own a POD HD 500, a GSP1101 and an Axe Fx II. Forgetting the last one 

I like both for what they are. The GSP1101 is nice but I wish it had dual amp features. The 6505 sim is awesome (not that that matters  since you have the real deal). I use that sim the most in fact. As others have said its at the end of its life span and digitech in a way has dropped it. The biggest plus to the GSP is being able to load IR's. This is why I own this unit still.

The Line 6 is a bit better imo. The dual amp features is awesome, you can save more of your presets and there will be more updates with amps FX etc. Bottom line the line 6 has more features and is newer. 

All of this being said I got my GSP for around $200. The POD was about $500 (a bit of a discount but cannot remember how much). The models are pretty close to each other so look at which one has the features you want and I would let that decide.


----------



## WarMachine (May 1, 2012)

Thanks for the input dude, im really starting to get curious over the dual amp thing and im leaning towards what you guys are saying about line6 at least sticking with updating the POD. I dont get Digitech, its like, here's our corvette, this is all, no aftermarket mods, no parts, its the best we got, if it breaks down then tough titty. that's not very convincing of someone to pull the trigger and buy the GSP IMO.


----------



## Krigloch the Furious (May 1, 2012)

big fan of the gsp1101, would love to try the Line 6. but gear costs money.


----------



## WarMachine (May 1, 2012)

No joke dude! F'n sucks! It would be nice to say money wasnt an object!


----------



## JMP2203 (May 1, 2012)

Augminished said:


> I own a POD HD 500, a GSP1101 and an Axe Fx II. Forgetting the last one
> 
> I like both for what they are. The GSP1101 is nice but I wish it had dual amp features. The 6505 sim is awesome (not that that matters  since you have the real deal). I use that sim the most in fact. As others have said its at the end of its life span and digitech in a way has dropped it. The biggest plus to the GSP is being able to load IR's. This is why I own this unit still.
> 
> ...



how are HD cabs compared to a good IR and AXE FX2 cabs?


----------



## Augminished (May 1, 2012)

JMP2203 said:


> how are HD cabs compared to a good IR and AXE FX2 cabs?



They are pretty close. The Axe Fx is better because you can run cabs in stereo, there are a lot more cabs, they are from OwnHammer and RedWirez and you can make your own IR's. There are more features but those are the main ones. I usually run the Axe Fx FRFR and I run the POD through the effects return of my amp. 

Its not really fair to compare the two. The Pod is $500 and the Axe fx is 4 times that price. 

I should really make a video with all the features of both of the units in depth. I will get to it some day but not today!


----------



## Exit Existence (May 1, 2012)

GSP all the way, I love mine so much i bought a second one as a backup lol


----------



## mannydingo (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi, guys. Please go to the gear classifieds section as I'm selling one. 

EDIT: Never mind, I didn't know you had to have a minimum of 100 posts in order to put an item up for sale.


----------



## voodoogreg (Jan 16, 2013)

I think this is my first post so hello all! I have had both but aside from the stakcing amps app, I feel the GSP reacts better to touch and volume changes from the guitar, and with the v63 firmware aside from more fx and models the GSP seem more real and have more depth now. 

I am session player/touring guitarist total tube amp junky but after having to deal with engneer's constanly making me use there plugin's I went a little nuts on modelers, bought a couple of line6's I returned, and the AX FX ultra, it's king by a small margin (So I bet the "II" just kills!) and stays in my home studio, and a GSP and a Zoom G3(which replaced my pod for sessions. I tell the Zoom has some models that I feel surpass the AX. I even gig with it) So my main giging/touring rack is a GSP an old Mos valve 500 pwr amp (heavy, but heaven tone wise) I also run a TMP-1 tube pre between the GSP and the pwr amp for a little more depth. VG


----------

